# Battery Consumption



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We have a 2009 Apache 632 that we had a new engine battery fitted to a few days ago here in Spain.

Straight after it was fitted we drove 200 miles to Playa Tropicana where we now are.

On the following day we used the cab radio for 30 to 50 minutes and the engine battery now shows only six bars (out of eight) on the meter above the habitation door. This indicates three quarters charge on the engine battery.

Is this normal after such little use of the radio. My concern is that there is a drain somewhere else in the system that caused the old battery to become dead.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave

I'd suggest you get one of >> these <<

Bars don't actually tell you a lot, whereas a number is far more indicative of the battery state.

These little gadgets are surprisingly accurate too. Myself and another member have both tested them against a "real" meter, and they are spot on.

Hope this helps - I expect this gadget, or something very similar, will be available where you are.

Dave


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

something's not right. There are several things to look for to attempt to get an idea why it's happening.

is there a light on anywhere you are not aware of, maybe under the bonnet? 

is the battery being charged when driving? It was fitted new and therefore fully charged, it could then run for those 200 miles not being charged, and then you are seeing what happens to be left

what caused the battery to fail? was it definitely faulty or were there charging issues.

also check the battery cable contact as the clip on terminals can be slack, they should be nice and tight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

VenturerDave said:


> We have a 2009 Apache 632 that we had a new engine battery fitted to a few days ago here in Spain.
> 
> Straight after it was fitted we drove 200 miles to Playa Tropicana where we now are.
> 
> ...


Could be the display not being accurate, use a cheap digital multimeter (£10 ish) set to 20v DC for a more accurate reading, read it with engine off then again with the engine running, if the second reading is higher than the first then at least it is charging.

You should be getting about 12.6v before starting, then about 13-14v when it's running, that should illustrate the problem a bit better.

In theory you should be able to drive that far without the battery getting any charge at all, but it won't do it any good, if it gets too flat.

So you have at least 3 possible problems.

Duff gauge in the van, best option
Duff battery.
Duff alternator.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Its more than likely OK. The bars will probably only show a full charge either whilst it is being charged or just after stopping from a long journey. At this point your battery will read around anything between 13v and 14v. It will settle to its normal voltage reading of 12.6v or 12.7v after a couple of hours.

I second the advice to get either a cheap voltmeter or similar. That way you can see exactly what the reading is.

JohnW


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Doesn't sound, to me, like you've got a problem.

I wouldn't expect 200miles / 3 or 4 hours running to fully charge a flatish new battery. Unless they told you that they had just fully charged it.

> 12.80 V 100% 
approx. 12.55 V 57% 
approx. 12.32 V 50% 
approx. 12.18 V 25% 
< 12.00 V 0% 

The measurements should be performed several hours after completion of charge when the charge state has stabilised.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The battery readings over your door are only an indication of problems. Mine gives high and low readings that, were I to consider them to be absolute indicators of my battery condition, I would be in trouble. Check them again when the engine is running and straight after switching off.
As stated, you could have a problem but I would not rely on that particular reading. Zebedee's device looks cheap as chips and may give you the reassurance you want.... or confirmation of a problem.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Doesn't sound, to me, like you've got a problem.
> 
> ...


A new battery should come fully charged or close to it, 30 mins should be enough for a 150amp alternator.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies.

I have put a multimeter on the terminals under the bonnet where you wold connect jump leads to and got a reading of 12.5v so it would seem that I have no problem with the battery. I will keep an eye on it though and when back in the UK get one of the units that Zebeedee suggested they look a good simple idea.

Thanks again


----------

